# Help with form/peep placement please



## skett18 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi all. Long time lurker, what a great site for info. I bought a second hand hoyt carbon element. The string is going to need replacement and I was thinking of changing my form. As of now I'm shooting decent. However, with the current peep location I have to tilt my head down to look through my peep and for my nose to touch the string. I want to anchor, and not move my head. Attached is a picture at full drawl, and just opening my eyes (head neutral). I run into two problems here. One, I cannot get the peep high enough as the peep would be placed a little into the string serving. Second, the peep might be a little far away if this was even possible. Should I order a new string and keep the current position (with head tilted down), or should I custom order a string with serving that doesn't go as far as the current string. Also, if there is anything else wrong please comment, or if this could be resolved another way any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sekler (Feb 24, 2011)

I think you draw length its short...or try to shorten the release.


----------



## pooh4459 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah i would say your draw length has to short. Who did the current peep for u? I would take into a bow shop if u can and the can help u figure out where your peep should be and DL and fix it for u.


----------



## skett18 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. I actually bought 28in mods when I purchased the bow as I thought this was my DL, but my girlfriend just measured and /2.5 which came out to 28.5in. When I bought the bow it had 29in mods on it. I will throw the 29in mods back on and post some more pictures. I'll also make a drawl arrow and see what it is actually measuring at. Thanks!


----------



## skett18 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok so I gathered more info. I would definitely go to a pro shop but I just graduated from college and don't start my "real" job for a few more months (saving $ as I still have to buy a hunting license this yr). I changed the mods out with the ones the bow came with when I bought it. Using the arrow and tape method +1.75in I found out the bow has a DL at 29.5in. Attached is a picture with the new mods. I moved the peep and it is almost against the string serving, but now I can just draw and not tilt my head. When I measured my DL from tip of middle finger to tip of middle finger and /2.5 my DL was 28.5. When I measured my DL using the method of making a fist with hand and moving against a wall with someone measuring from the wall to the corner of my mouth my DL was 29.5; spot on what the bow is set up now. How does my form look now with the different mods, and which DL method do I trust?


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

The nock is about an inch behind your eye now. 
You normally want the end of the nock vertically in line with your eye.
But, that can be hard to achieve with a short axel to axel bow.
What matters way more than that is... having your release arm in line with the arrow.... and you're right on the verge of being too long.
I'd shoot like that for a while and see how you do.
But, for heavens sake... relax those fingers on your release hand! 
Relax every muscle that isn't required to hold the bow back... as much as possible. Your sight pin won't move as much.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

only guy thats correct is the white shoe, its too long. get it right then move the peep.


----------



## skett18 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll try to loosen up, as well as find some mods in between the two that I have. I'll post some more pics when I get things rolling.


----------

